# Suggestions Wanted - Favre Leuba?



## Bitstreams (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,

my modern wristwatch has packed up and I was thinking of replacing it with an older watch. I have tried this once before but found that the watch I bought was too unreliable. I like the look of the Favre Leuba Sea Chief and Sea King, though there is some variation in the style and colour of the faces.

Presumably a good condition watch will keep reasonable time and is usable for day to day use. Are the Favre Leuba watches reasonable quality? Are there other makers I should be considering - with a budget of around Â£40-60 UK Pounds.

As a newbie I'm obviously worried about fakes. Any tips for avoiding these?

regards

Simon


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

there is a nice gp rotary in the sales section for very little money.even if it needs a service(Â£25) it's still within your budget.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Favre Leuba are a reasonable make as are Roamer,Enicar,Technos and Cyma, probably all within reach and if serviced should all be reliable. Most of the fake watches tend to be of the high end stuff rolex, omega etc not so much in the mid range.If when you buy the watch it,s keeping time ie within one minute a day you stand a good chance of it being a good one.


----------

